# PowerMac mono-Proc 1Ghz Vs. bi-Proc 1.25Ghz



## olidev (16 Mars 2003)

Qui a eu l'occasion de comparer les performances réelles entre ces deux machines ? Est-ce très signifiant ? 
Je dois remplacer mon PC et après avoir écarté l'iMac j'hésite encore entre ces deux configurations.

Mon usage est : Développement Java, Développement Web, PHP, Photo numérique, montage vidéo amateur.


----------



## Olive94 (16 Mars 2003)

En ce moment dans la gamme apple, plus tu peux prendre puissant, mieux ca vaut


Le dual 1,25 doit etre beaucoup avantagé lors d'actions multitaches, c certain.

Pour le reste faut voir, moi aussi ca m'interesserait d'avoir des témoignages d'utilisateurs ayant pu comparer.


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

je dirais que vu la différence de prix, je te conseille le mono. en effet, la gamme apple va très probablement subir un boulversement complet d'ici un an, avec passage en 64 bits, etc... avec le mono, tu aurais largement assez de puissance pour  ton usage, le dual n'étant avantagé que lorsque tu effectues plusieurs tâches à la foi (vidéo pro, etc...)

mieux vaut un mono + écran 20' qu'un Bi avec écran 17.
tu dois par contre impérativement changer la carte graphique du mono, pour une radeon 9000.

voila!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Franchement les destockage des bi-867 sont intéressant et mieux que les mono 1Ghz. Il faut aussi changer la carte graphique un peu vétuste.


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

voila la meilleure config actuelle (rapport qualité prix bien sur) :

Sommaire                                                                                  
                                                                                          ? PowerPC G4 à 1 GHz
? 512 Mo de SDRAM DDR266 - 1 DIMM
? Ultra ATA de 80 Go
? DVD/CD-RW
? ATI Radeon 9000 Pro avec 64 Mo, ADC/DVI
? Modem interne 56K
? Bluetooth Module
? Apple Pro Keyboard
? Mac OS
? Apple Pro Speakers 
? Apple Cinema Display (LCD de 20")
? Ethernet Gigabit
? Deux ports FireWire 400
? Un port FireWire 800
? Quatre ports USB
? Souris Apple Pro Mouse             
                                                                                                                         Sous-total                                                                                  3.784,28


pff, ça fait cher quand même...


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

je ne suis pas convaincu par les anciens dual 867 : pas de bluetooth, pas de firewire 800, pas d'airport extreme, etc...

de plus, le second processeur n'est utile que si tu fais deux choses à la fois. 
enfin, c'est mon avis (et je le partage!)


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * je ne suis pas convaincu par les anciens dual 867 : pas de bluetooth, pas de firewire 800, pas d'airport extreme, etc...

de plus, le second processeur n'est utile que si tu fais deux choses à la fois. 
enfin, c'est mon avis (et je le partage!)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'a pas besoin de tout cela pour l'utilisation qu'il fait. En plus on trouve des bi-867 à 1900 euros TTC et ça c'est imbatable. C'est déjà de la DDR2100 et la carte mère est presque la même que maintenant.

Dans les tarifs raisonable, c'est vraiment la machine à avoir. Quand au différence de perfs, je n'y crois pas. L'OS est multi-processeur et il peut très bien utiliser un proc et laisser l'autre pour ton appli. Dans le cas d'un mono-proc 1Ghz, ton système bouffe une partie des ressources et tu n'as probablement pas les perfs d'un 867 dédié ...

En ce qui me concerne il n'y a pas photo tant qu'il y a encore des stocks de bi-867 !!!


----------



## Olive94 (16 Mars 2003)

D'apres tous les tests que je lis, j'ai aussi cette sensation que un bipro 1,25 n'est pas "vraiment" egal à un 2,5 GH disons queca doit valoir dans le traitement d'UNE tache quelquechose en monoprocesseur qui serait de l'ordre de 2 Gh a peu pres, je pense.

Par contre dans le cas de 2 taches effectuées simultanément, les 2 proc doivent tres probablement fournir des traitements à 1,25 pour chaque tache.

Ne dis t on pas d'ailleurs qu'un mono 1 GH est plus rapide qu'un dual 500 ?

Je dis bien que mon sentiment sur la chose évoqué ci dessus n'est pas le fruit  d'une experience personnelle ! (simplement ce qui me semble etre d'apres la lecture de plusieurs tests ou témoignages.

Pour en revenir a la question du mossieur, j'ajouterais qu'il sera de toutes facons possible de booster l'ensemble par une carte acceleratrice dual ou G5 (?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) par la suite, donc que le moindre cout d'un mono qui permettrait d'encaisser OS X  eventuellement pour le moment serait peut etre la meilleur solution pour un budget moyen


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

en effet il y a toujours la solution de la carte accélératrice. Pour en revenir au comparatif, dans le cas de la vidéo, c'est quand même bien sympa de pouvoir lancer un calcul de compression utilisant un des proc et avoir l'autre pour faire autre chose ...


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

surement... généralement on dit qu'un Bi apporte 30% de perf en plus qu'un mono... autrement dit, un mono 1,3Ghz représente à peu près les performances d'un Bi 1Ghz.

sinon, si tu veux être plus raisonable voila : 
PowerPC G4 à 1 GHz
? 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR266 - 1 DIMM
? Ultra ATA de 60 Go
? DVD/CD-RW
? ATI Radeon 9000 Pro avec 64 Mo, ADC/DVI
? Modem interne 56K
? Apple Pro Keyboard
? Mac OS
? Apple Studio Display (LCD de 17")
? Ethernet Gigabit
? Deux ports FireWire 400
? Un port FireWire 800
? Quatre ports USB
? Souris Apple Pro Mouse                                                                                           
                                                                                                                                                   Sous-total                                                                                  2.652,62 

il faut juste aller rajouter une barette de 512 pas trop chère, et ça roule!!! 

je pense que ce tarif est très intéressant...


----------



## Olive94 (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Dans le cas d'un mono-proc 1Ghz, ton système bouffe une partie des ressources et tu n'as probablement pas les perfs d'un 867 dédié ... * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a peut etre aussi plus de cache L3 sur un dual 867 que sur un mono 1 Gh (1 MO ?)

Mais dans le cas d'une operation multitache, meme avec un 1 GH, l'os gere de toutes facons le truc qui m'epate surtout sur OS X c que je peux graver en tache de fond et faire du toshop par dessus (au ralentit) scanner et imprimer , sans que la gravure ne foire

J'imagine que sur une machine minimum 2 X puissante comme mon pauvre G4, on doit pouvoir commencer a avoir de bons resultats lors d'un double traitement, meme en monoproc, non ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olive94:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a peut etre aussi plus de cache L3 sur un dual 867 que sur un mono 1 Gh (1 MO ?)* 

[/QUOTE]

1 Mo par processeur.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olive94:</font><hr /> * Mais dans le cas d'une operation multitache, meme avec un 1 GH, l'os gere de toutes facons  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais du coup tu as moins de réserve de puissance ...


----------



## bacman (16 Mars 2003)

Je vais jeter un pavé dans la marre; j?ai eu l?occasion de tester le nouveau mono 1 GHZ et il m?a étonné à bien des égards, je n?ai ressenti pas le moindre ecart avec mon actuel QS bipro 1 GHZ.
Je ne peux donc que fortement conseiller cette config qui va certainement faire un tabac compte tenu du prix annoncé à 1780 euros ttc.
Un bipro n?est pas intrinsequement plus rtapide qu?un mon processeur, il est seulement confortable en multitaches qui est bien sur plus concerné par os X, mais le mono n?est pas un handicap en utilisation courante.
A moins d?être à l?affut comme certains ( suivez mon regard) de la performance extreme pour une recherche de productivité intensive sur de gros calculs scientifiques ou 3 D  , ce G4, entrée de gamme professionelle est une formidable machine qui dépasse en performances tous les powerbooks et imacs actuels.
Ceci dit, à la décharge de Melaure, il n??y a pas un monde d?écart avec le bi 867 mais c?est plus silencieux, bluetooth ( vous allez tres vite en voir l?utilité) fw 800 et ata 100 ( ça fait 5 ans que les pc ont abandonné l?ata 66 )


----------



## Ludopac (16 Mars 2003)

Je possède un G4 bi-867 et moi je te conseille à 100 % l'achat d'un bipro. Un bi-867 ou si tu peux un bi-1,25 Ghz.
La différence de performances ne se ressent pas si tu fais toujours une seule tâche sur ton Mac, mais quand t'as un bi-pro sous OS X, tu prend vite l'habitude de faire des tas de trucs en même temps et là on sent vraiment la différence ...
On peut balancer une tâche qui utilise 100 % d'un proc et faire autre chose tranquillement sans ralentissement notable ...
On peut balancer deux grosses tâches en même temps et gagner du temps.

Je peux donner comme exemple l'encodage Xvid. je lance un encodage sur un mono-poc, je vais obtenir du 16 fps ...
Je lance le même encodage sur un bi-pro de fréquence équivalente, j'obtiens aussi du 16 fps (pas d'optimisation bi-pro), mais j'ai un proc de libre qui peu me permettre de relancer  un autre encodage. On peut donc encoder la moitier d'un film sur un proc. et l'autre moitier sur l'autre proc. On obtient alors globalement du 14fps par encodage soit un total de 28 fps ...

Bon c'est un simple exemple mais c'est du véridique et ça peut s'appliquer à d'autres choses ...


----------



## Ludopac (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * c?est plus silencieux* 

[/QUOTE]

Possibilité d'avoir une alim identique aux nouveaux PM pour 20 euros ...

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * bluetooth ( vous allez tres vite en voir l?utilité) fw 800  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne pense pas qu ça soit vraiment utile pour tout le monde ...
Et puis, si ça devient vraiment utile nul doute que des cartes d'extensions verront le jour ...

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> *ata 100 ( ça fait 5 ans que les pc ont abandonné l?ata 66 )* 

[/QUOTE]

L'ATA 100 est déjà dispo sur le bi 867 ...


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

On peut encoder un film et faire un petit WIII en même temps ! Cool !


----------



## Olive94 (16 Mars 2003)

Tres interessant ces témoignages, merci les gars

On peut donc en conclure que avec un proc mono à 1 GH ou 1,2 GH , la reactivité sous OS X est la meme que sur un dual aux memes frequences, ainsi que la puissance sur une tache unique.

Avantages au duals pour le traitement de 2 operations en meme temps 

(humm je la sens de plus en plus la carte acceleratrice mono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bacman c'est a qui que tu faisais allusion ?


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

je te conseille qd même le nouveau powermac par rapport à l'upgrade... tu vas en avoir pour plus de 1000 euros pour ton processeur et ta garde graphique, alors que le nouveau est à 1750, et que le tiens a une valeur résiduelle qui doit approcher les 750 euros... donc le calcul est vite fait!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Pour une fois qu'on a un OS qui utilise bien deux procs ...


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

on a jamais dit qu'on crachait sur les bipro! c'est juste que c'est pas absolument indispensable... maintenant si tu tiens vraiment à m'offrir un Bi 867, je vais pas cracher dessus hein...


----------



## olidev (16 Mars 2003)

Merci les gars .. j'hésite encore plus maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A vrai dire j'hésitais aussi entre le mono + 20" et le bi + 17"
J'ai lu que la qualité du 20" était supérieure au 17", mais il parrait qu'il y a beaucoup de problèmes sur le 20" (pixel mort) est-ce exact ?


----------



## Olive94 (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * je te conseille qd même le nouveau powermac par rapport à l'upgrade... tu vas en avoir pour plus de 1000 euros pour ton processeur et ta garde graphique, alors que le nouveau est à 1750, et que le tiens a une valeur résiduelle qui doit approcher les 750 euros... donc le calcul est vite fait!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pensais peut etre essayer d'acheter ma carte aux USA sur le site other world computing  ici 
C quand meme a peu pres 150 euros moins cher qu'en France (a ce que des amis semblent dire, de si petits paquets passe au travers d'un éventuel controle douanier s'il existe)
De surcroit sur la carte 1,2 Gh (par exemple), il y a 2 MO de L3, alors que sur le powermac 1 Gh neuf il n'y en a qu'1
Par ailleur ca me permet de garder mon UC avec disque et ram (j'en ai pas mal donc ca m'eviterait d'acheter de la ram au prix fort) et aussi le materiel qu'il y a dedans comme le DVD et le zip, d'avoir un ordi qui boote sous OS 9
Aussi je suis pas obligé de tout acheter en meme temps, pour la carte graphique je suis pas tres tres pressé.

Disons que je trouve dommage de dégager mon UC (je dis pas que j'y suis attaché, mais je la connais et je sais qu'elle fonctionne bien) pour une nouvelle, alors qu'il n'y aura pas (j'espere ?) une tres significative difference de perf entre une carte 1,2 GH et un PM neuf à 1 GH

Pour Olivdev, je pense qu'un 17 pouce est suffisant si tu ne travailles pas enormement sur des applis graphiques ou vidéo ou musicales necessitant 1 ecran ou 2 ecrans pour plus de confort. En achetant un 17 pouces tu pourras eventuellement brancher un autre ecran plus tard a coté.
Le 20 pouce te fera d'une part renoncer au Bipro et aussi a l'achat d'un eventuel ecran par la suite (a voir !).
Pour la qualité je ne sais pas, mais moi je pense que je prendrais pas un apple si je devais acheter un TFT actuellement (il y a de tres bonnes marques conccurentes qui semblent proposer des prix + attractifs et peut etre une meilleure garantie)


----------



## Olive94 (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Pour une fois qu'on a un OS qui utilise bien deux procs ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non plus Melaure je crache pas sur le bipro, mais je vais devoir en faire mon deuil meme en carte acceleratrice car mon mac n'accepte pas les cartes dual a cause de son code UNI - machin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, sans nul doutes j'aurais envisagé l'acquisition d'une telle carte


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Dommage ...


----------



## Lordwizard (16 Mars 2003)

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut Xbench mais mon bi 1.25 fait du *160* 
A comparer a un mono processeur 1Ghz...

(il ne s'agit que du test CPU )

Quand a la qualité de l'écran elle est nettement supérieure sur le 20", mais en as-tu vraiment besoin? Quand aux défauts , je pense que sur tout les ecrans TFT de toutes les marques, c'est un peu un petit Loto actuellement.
Enfin, s'agissant des problemes d'ecrans ou de bécanes, n'oublie jamais qu'il y a par définition plus de personne a se plaindre (justement) sur ce genre de forum de leurs problèmes que de mecs qui viennent "frimer" pour dire que tout est impec comme moi


----------



## mercutio (17 Mars 2003)

il me semble que le Bi- 1.25 a le meilleur rapport perf/prix dans la gamme actuelle.

le I GHZ avec 80 GO DD et radeon 9000 : 1979 

le bi-1,25 avec 80 DD et radeon 9000: 2510 

en ne se basant que sur un seul processeur,, le Bi est 25 % plus rapide pour 25 % plus cher.  c KIF KIF.

Considère qu'Apple t'offre le second processeur (ma foi bien utile).


----------



## jacot (17 Mars 2003)

Moi j'ai un mono 800Mhz, sur mac Os X, je peux faire plusieurs choses en même temps sans trop de ralentissement  (graver un Cd en regardant un DiVX + itunes ... ou faisant du photoshop...). Mon père a dans son entreprise un bi-pro 867 , et bien ça se sent la différence lorsque l'on fait plusieurs tâches bien lourdes : encodage d'un divX + un petit tactical ops. Mais bon, cela n'est vraiment pas indispensable aujourd'hui car peu de logiciels utilisent les deux proc simultanément -&gt; ce qui serait beaucoup plus intéressant!


----------



## olidev (17 Mars 2003)

Quel est le délai habituel sur l'Apple Store pour un PowerMac ? Ils annoncent 4 à 6 jours, ça colle plus ou moins ?
Je sais juste une chose, je vais commander cette semaine mais je sais pas encore quoi ...

En plus le nouveau  Sony Ericsson T610 comaptible iSync me tente beaucoup aussi, alors, il va falloir être raisonnable


----------



## olidev (18 Mars 2003)

Bon, je me suis décidié pour ceci :

DUAL 1.25GHZ W/1MB L3
512MB PC2700 SDRAM - 1 DIMM
80GB ULTRA ATA-7200RPM
Super (DVD-R/CD/RW)
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro
56K INT MODEM
Bluetooth Module
USB Keyboard

APPLE STUDIO DISPLAY 17IN LCD-ZML

J'espère que j'ai fais le bon choix .. il n'y a plus qu'a attendre ... comben de jours il faut sur l'Apple Store en général ?


----------



## mercutio (18 Mars 2003)

excellent choix.

j'aurai pris pareil mais sans le modem.


----------



## Olive94 (18 Mars 2003)

Je pense que tu ne le regretteras pas non plus !


----------



## bacman (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lordwizard:</font><hr /> * Je ne sais pas ce que vaut Xbench mais mon bi 1.25 fait du 160 
A comparer a un mono processeur 1Ghz...

* 

[/QUOTE]

test complet bi 1,25 xbench à comparer avec les 118,24 de mon QS bi 1 GHZ
Results	134.06	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.4
		Physical RAM		1280 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.25 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1250 MHz
			L3 Cache		1024K @ 250 MHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV250
		Drive Type		ST380024A
	CPU Test	156.26	
		GCD Recursion	157.50	6.15 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	157.97	532.47 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	157.60	8.55 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	152.11	6.83 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	155.01	
		Computation	156.86	1.26 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	153.21	1.92 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	134.84	
		System	140.66	
			Allocate	156.71	52.84 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	237.27	1360.60 MB/sec
			Copy	93.18	465.90 MB/sec
		Stream	129.48	
			Copy	128.74	562.96 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	132.17	576.64 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	131.24	597.14 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	125.96	553.45 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	152.45	
		Line	148.13	3.77 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	149.85	10.54 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	164.17	3.78 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	151.83	1.65 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	149.33	2.43 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	130.31	
		Spinning Squares	130.31	91.19 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	140.77	
		Elements	140.77	47.90 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	94.25	
		Sequential	104.98	
			Uncached Write	97.33	42.46 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	102.00	41.50 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	131.43	20.70 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	96.01	41.42 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	85.51	
			Uncached Write	60.61	0.92 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	92.39	21.20 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	97.71	0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	108.45	21.26 MB/sec [256K blocks]




je teste le mono 1GHZ et le bi 1,42 GHZ à la prochaine occasion


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Mars 2003)

Voici mon test complet... Egalité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Results *134,23*
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.3
		Physical RAM		768 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.25 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1250 MHz
			L3 Cache		1024K @ 250 MHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV250
		Drive Type		ST380024A
	CPU Test	157.52	
		GCD Recursion	157.41	6.15 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	158.34	533.66 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	162.58	8.82 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	152.11	6.83 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	157.48	
		Computation	159.01	1.28 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	155.98	1.96 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	135.29	
		System	142.84	
			Allocate	157.09	52.96 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	266.04	1525.56 MB/sec
			Copy	91.93	459.66 MB/sec
		Stream	128.49	
			Copy	127.98	559.68 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	132.72	579.04 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	128.23	583.43 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	125.25	550.34 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	153.52	
		Line	149.06	3.79 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	161.47	11.36 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	168.65	3.89 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	154.74	1.68 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	137.47	2.24 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	127.80	
		Spinning Squares	127.80	89.43 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	146.64	
		Elements	146.64	49.89 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	91.75	
		Sequential	103.55	
			Uncached Write	96.57	42.14 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	100.62	40.93 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	130.28	20.52 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	93.81	40.47 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	82.36	
			Uncached Write	57.10	0.86 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	89.69	20.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	96.28	0.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	105.09	20.60 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## bacman (18 Mars 2003)

ci-joint mes tests complets sur le bipro 1GZH
Results	118.33	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.4
		Physical RAM		1024 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,5
		Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.00 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v2.1
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1000 MHz
			L3 Cache		2048K @ 250 MHz
			Bus Frequency		134 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce4 MX
		Drive Type		ST380021A
	CPU Test	124.94	
		GCD Recursion	125.57	4.90 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	126.25	425.51 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	127.22	6.90 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	120.91	5.43 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	123.23	
		Computation	124.29	1.00 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	122.19	1.53 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	119.63	
		System	157.84	
			Allocate	164.94	55.61 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	296.56	1700.58 MB/sec
			Copy	104.47	522.35 MB/sec
		Stream	96.31	
			Copy	94.53	413.39 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	97.04	423.39 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	97.20	442.28 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	96.51	424.04 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	124.30	
		Line	129.82	3.30 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	121.11	8.52 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	130.70	3.01 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	126.47	1.37 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	114.85	1.87 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	130.10	
		Spinning Squares	130.10	91.05 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	123.29	
		Elements	123.29	41.95 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	92.29	
		Sequential	96.62	
			Uncached Write	94.47	41.22 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	98.65	40.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	99.72	15.71 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	93.89	40.50 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	88.34	
			Uncached Write	78.93	1.19 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	82.63	18.96 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	94.02	0.61 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	101.30	19.85 MB/sec [256K blocks]

remarque: ces test confirment mes impressions
a noter le peu de difference en open Gl entre la 4mx et la ati 9000, par contre une difference substentielle en quartz ( 2 D )

Le mono 1 GHZ doit être dans les mêmes chiffres que le bipro 1GHZ mais je verifierais tout ça, promis de même que les benchs du bipro 867 de mon voisin


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Ca mériterait un bon graphique car là c'est un peu indigeste ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca mériterait un bon graphique car là c'est un peu indigeste ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Arrête toi à la première ligne ("results"), c'est bien plus digeste


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lordwizard:</font><hr /> * Voici mon test complet... Egalité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

euhh, ça c'est le mono 1 ghz ou le bi 1,42 ??

je commence à m'embrouiller un peu ....


----------



## bacman (22 Mars 2003)

pour resumer et completer
le bi 867 est 108
le bi 1GHZ SDR à 118
le mono 1 GHZ DDR à 122
le bi 125 à 134
et le bi 142 à 145
il n'y a pas un monde entre tous


----------



## jfh (22 Mars 2003)

ca va intéresser personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais mon G4 733  768 ram
ge force 2 mx
a fait 52.02
c'est pas si mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



suis je si éloigner des bêtes de courses ??
il a encore de nombreux jour devant lui et si il n'en reste plus bcp allié a une de ces machines ils feront des merveilles ensemble


----------



## bacman (22 Mars 2003)

test 1,42 personel
Rendu 3D avec ombres vectorisées bâtiment comportant de nombreux objets GDL
Archicad 8 R2 V2   
QS bipro 1GHZ/ 1GO sdram/4mx		7 minutes 40 secondes
MD bipro 1,42 GHZ/1,5 ddram/ge4TI		5 minutes  30 secondes

Xbench
Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.4
		Physical RAM		1280 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.42 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1417 MHz
			L3 Cache		2048K @ 237 MHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce4 Ti 4600
		Drive Type		ST3120024A
	CPU Test	176.93	
		GCD Recursion	178.34	6.96 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	178.88	602.94 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	178.52	9.69 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	172.15	7.73 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	171.38	
		Computation	172.72	1.39 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	170.06	2.13 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	155.63	
		System	195.23	
			Allocate	177.81	59.95 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	421.27	2415.71 MB/sec
			Copy	135.70	678.52 MB/sec
		Stream	129.39	
			Copy	127.92	559.40 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	134.52	586.91 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	130.68	594.59 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	124.82	548.45 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	148.11	
		Line	154.62	3.94 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	131.40	9.24 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	158.48	3.65 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	162.60	1.77 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	138.49	2.26 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	165.07	
		Spinning Squares	165.07	115.51 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	151.34	
		Elements	151.34	51.49 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	97.31	
		Sequential	105.88	
			Uncached Write	98.24	42.86 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	103.16	41.97 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	131.53	20.72 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	97.07	41.88 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	90.02	
			Uncached Write	70.00	1.06 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	94.00	21.56 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	97.72	0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	107.79	21.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Ludopac (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * pour resumer et completer
le bi 867 est 108
le bi 1GHZ SDR à 118
le mono 1 GHZ DDR à 122
le bi 125 à 134
et le bi 142 à 145
il n'y a pas un monde entre tous




* 

[/QUOTE]

Les chiffres là ne veulent pas dire grand choses à mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Car si le bi-867 ne fait que 108 et le mono-1 Ghz 122, pour l'encodage le bi-867 bat de loin le mono Ghz


----------



## Zitoune (24 Mars 2003)

A titre de comparaison, voilà les résultats d'un eMac700 :

Results	65.48	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.3
		Physical RAM		384 MB
		Model		PowerMac4,4
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 700 MHz
			Version		7450 (V'ger) v2.1
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 700 MHz
			Bus Frequency		100 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce2 MX
		Drive Type		Maxtor 4D040H2
	CPU Test	75.51	
		GCD Recursion	73.51	2.87 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	76.89	259.17 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	71.65	3.89 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	80.61	3.62 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	44.96	
		Computation	43.90	353.63 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	46.08	578.36 Klocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	60.69	
		System	48.66	
			Allocate	112.70	38.00 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	32.76	187.86 MB/sec
			Copy	44.93	224.66 MB/sec
		Stream	80.63	
			Copy	80.26	351.00 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	80.92	353.06 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	81.99	373.05 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	79.38	348.79 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	75.77	
		Line	78.02	1.99 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	83.60	5.88 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	85.92	1.98 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	71.94	781.69 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	63.81	1.04 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	84.52	
		Spinning Squares	84.52	59.14 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	57.66	
		Elements	57.66	19.62 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	79.53	
		Sequential	85.97	
			Uncached Write	80.67	35.20 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	82.09	33.40 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	111.19	17.51 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	77.18	33.30 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	74.00	
			Uncached Write	65.61	0.99 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	79.70	18.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	72.32	0.47 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	80.39	15.76 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Onra (24 Mars 2003)

-&gt; Zitoune

Ben il tient la route face au G4 733 de jfh !


----------



## bacman (24 Mars 2003)

jfh, refais tes tests, j'ai testé un 733 la semaine derniere à 68
vas aussi sur le site de xbenchs, il y a d'autres temoignages


----------



## Zitoune (25 Mars 2003)

les résultats dépendent de ce que fait le Mac pendant qu'XBench s'exécute...
La première fois, j'ai obtenu un score de 34 (mais je faisais plein de trucs à la fois) !


----------



## olidev (25 Mars 2003)

Ma commande vient de passer de l'état "Being Reviewed" à l'état "Being Assembled"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je mise sur fin de la semaine prochaine, enfin j'espère


----------



## olidev (3 Avril 2003)

Pour info : J'ai reçu mon PowerMac Bi-Pro 1.25 Ghz, c'est vraiment de la balle ... la machine tourne comme une horloge, un vrai plaisir. 

Ca change de mon PC sous XP ... y'a pas à dire, mais j'ai jamais pris mon pied comme ça avec un ordinateur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Maintenant mon PC je vais le transformer en serveur Web sous Linux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Avril 2003)

mon porte monnaie pencherait pour le mono 1 Ghz avec ecran CRT mitsubishi 17 pouce en vente sur l'apple store....le tout pour 2000 euros ...

mais celui qui a les moyens de prendre mieux pourquoi pas ...


----------



## bacman (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe71:</font><hr /> * mon porte monnaie pencherait pour le mono 1 Ghz avec ecran CRT mitsubishi 17 pouce en vente sur l'apple store....le tout pour 2000 euros ...

mais celui qui a les moyens de prendre mieux pourquoi pas ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est le meilleur rapport productivité/prix de toute la gamme apple actuelle


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2003)

sur mon emac ,
Results	62.54	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.3
		Physical RAM		768 MB
		Model		PowerMac4,4
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 700 MHz
			Version		7450 (V'ger) v2.1
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 700 MHz
			Bus Frequency		100 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce2 MX
		Drive Type		ST340810A
	CPU Test	75.15	
		GCD Recursion	75.24	2.94 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	75.56	254.69 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	70.73	3.84 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	79.62	3.58 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	43.39	
		Computation	43.80	352.89 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	42.98	539.44 Klocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	55.52	
		System	44.40	
			Allocate	83.56	28.17 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	30.79	176.54 MB/sec
			Copy	43.26	216.31 MB/sec
		Stream	74.07	
			Copy	74.22	324.58 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	75.09	327.61 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	73.40	333.98 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	73.58	323.31 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	75.18	
		Line	79.58	2.03 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	83.26	5.86 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	85.20	1.96 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	71.47	776.56 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	61.71	1.01 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	84.21	
		Spinning Squares	84.21	58.93 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	56.33	
		Elements	56.33	19.17 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	68.33	
		Sequential	69.37	
			Uncached Write	65.51	28.58 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	67.84	27.60 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	80.57	12.69 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	65.61	28.31 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	67.32	
			Uncached Write	66.12	1.00 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	61.37	14.08 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	70.80	0.46 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	72.09	14.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2003)

zitoune,
j'ai regardé la page avec tous les bench ,
ceux qui ont autour de 62,5 comme moi,ont un drive type ST......
toi tu as un maxtor...et tu es autour de 65...
c'est quoi le drive type?le graveur?

PG


----------



## bacman (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe71:</font><hr /> * 
j
c'est quoi le drive type?le graveur?

PG   * 

[/QUOTE]

non , c'est le type de disque dur
la carte graphique et la quantité de ram interviennent aussi dans les resultats


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

bon eh ben je post mon  xbench alors histoire de faire comme tout le monde... en fait la vérité c que ça fait une semaine que j'ai ma machine et je suis content CONTENT très très très très très très CONTENT.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Results	148.42	
System Info		
Xbench Version		1.0
System Version		10.2.4
Physical RAM		1024 MB
Model		PowerMac3,6
Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.42 GHz
Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache		256K @ 1417 MHz
L3 Cache		2048K @ 237 MHz
Bus Frequency		167 MHz
Video Card		ATY,RV250
Drive Type		ST3120024A
CPU Test	178.33	
GCD Recursion	178.42	6.97 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	178.45	601.48 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	184.51	10.01 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	172.35	7.74 Mops/sec
Thread Test	171.46	
Computation	172.96	1.39 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	169.99	2.13 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	162.04	
System	213.28	
Allocate	235.57	79.42 Kalloc/sec
Fill	418.50	2399.82 MB/sec
Copy	134.56	672.78 MB/sec
Stream	130.65	
Copy	130.79	571.93 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	136.50	595.55 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	131.00	596.04 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	124.83	548.51 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	167.58	
Line	159.31	4.06 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	168.98	11.89 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	179.17	4.13 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	168.09	1.83 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	163.63	2.67 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	146.10	
Spinning Squares	146.10	102.24 frames/sec
User Interface Test	160.50	
Elements	160.50	54.61 refresh/sec
Disk Test	95.15	
Sequential	105.21	
Uncached Write	96.86	42.26 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	102.01	41.50 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	131.97	20.79 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	96.96	41.83 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	86.85	
Uncached Write	64.33	0.97 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	91.53	21.00 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	96.98	0.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	107.81	21.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## bacman (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * bon eh ben je post mon  xbench alors histoire de faire comme tout le monde... en fait la vérité c que ça fait une semaine que j'ai ma machine et je suis content CONTENT très très très très très très CONTENT.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

bizarre, j'arrive aux memes resultats avec 2 go de ram et une 4 TI 4600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Results	148.66	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.4
		Physical RAM		2048 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.42 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1417 MHz
			L3 Cache		2048K @ 237 MHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce4 Ti 4600
		Drive Type		ST3120024A
	CPU Test	177.51	
		GCD Recursion	178.48	6.97 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	178.99	603.33 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	180.72	9.80 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	172.10	7.73 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	172.28	
		Computation	173.12	1.39 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	171.45	2.15 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	172.54	
		System	204.40	
			Allocate	176.62	59.55 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	412.15	2363.44 MB/sec
			Copy	151.77	758.86 MB/sec
		Stream	149.27	
			Copy	149.17	652.30 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	157.58	687.51 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	150.43	684.47 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	140.86	618.95 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	148.38	
		Line	156.09	3.97 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	131.50	9.25 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	158.15	3.65 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	163.50	1.78 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	137.98	2.25 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	161.13	
		Spinning Squares	161.13	112.75 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	152.32	
		Elements	152.32	51.83 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	96.69	
		Sequential	105.74	
			Uncached Write	97.96	42.74 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	103.33	42.04 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	130.84	20.61 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	97.10	41.89 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	89.06	
			Uncached Write	68.62	1.04 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	92.63	21.25 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	97.68	0.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	107.41	21.05 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

alors ça c pas normal, en plus ma carte c'est meme pas une 9700 mais une radeon 9000 alors je vois pas... moi je croyais que la ram cétait dans les trucs les plus importants.

peut-être que c la résolution à laquelle tu bosses qui fait ça ou je sais pas quoi, parce qu'en redémarrant et en fermant tout (enfin en n'ouvrant rien), je fais encore un meilleur score...


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Avril 2003)

Xbench n'est pas la bible non plus ... c'est loin d'être représentatif à 100 % des capacités de la machine.


----------



## obi wan (12 Avril 2003)

c'est peut-être pas la bible mais on a presque les mêmes machines, mis a part la carte graphique et la ram qui est en double quantité chez bacman... il devrait qd même  avoir unrésultat supérieur au mien.


----------



## bacman (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * alors ça c pas normal, en plus ma carte c'est meme pas une 9700 mais une radeon 9000 alors je vois pas... moi je croyais que la ram cétait dans les trucs les plus importants.

peut-être que c la résolution à laquelle tu bosses qui fait ça ou je sais pas quoi, parce qu'en redémarrant et en fermant tout (enfin en n'ouvrant rien), je fais encore un meilleur score...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça m'as turlupiné un moment cette histoire de benchs
je viens de changer mon disque principal, cette nouille de seagate contre un WD120 jumbo buffer , j'ai optimisé mon systeme, applis et voilà mes nouveaux benchs qui décoifent en attendant les ppc 970

Results	195.21	
System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.6
		Physical RAM		2048 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.42 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1417 MHz
			L3 Cache		2048K @ 237 MHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce4 Ti 4600
		Drive Type		WDC WD1200JB-00CRA1
		CPU Test	177.33	
		GCD Recursion	178.51	6.97 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	178.95	603.20 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	179.88	9.76 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	172.17	7.73 Mops/sec
		Thread Test	174.42	
		Computation	175.89	1.42 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	172.98	2.17 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
		Memory Test	159.89	
		System	201.88	
			Allocate	177.23	59.75 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	425.89	2442.20 MB/sec
			Copy	145.55	727.77 MB/sec
		Stream	132.37	
			Copy	133.52	583.90 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	136.10	593.79 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	131.23	597.10 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	128.84	566.11 MB/sec [altivec]
		Quartz Graphics Test	151.26	
		Line	161.15	4.10 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	132.01	9.29 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	161.77	3.73 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	166.73	1.81 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	140.91	2.30 Kchars/sec
		OpenGL Graphics Test	175.74	
		Spinning Squares	175.74	122.98 frames/sec
		User Interface Test	154.31	
		Elements	154.31	52.50 refresh/sec
		Disk Test	112.97	
		Sequential	120.77	
			Uncached Write	114.38	49.90 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	120.00	48.82 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	147.32	23.20 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	108.04	46.61 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	106.12	
			Uncached Write	95.73	1.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	113.14	25.96 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	103.56	0.67 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	114.23	22.39 MB/sec [256K blocks]

Pour la petite histoire , j'ai eu un mal fou à monter ce nouveau disque
primo, reçu un premier disque Hs de macway
deuxio, je monte le WD en cable select sur la même nappe ata 100 que le seagate, résultat , pmu corrompue, pas de boot, demontage de toutes nappes, carte garphique, pile et barettes et ça repart, ouf...
tertio, exactement le même scenario lorsque j'ai branché le WD seul sur la nappe ata 100 et les 2 autres cailloux sur la nappe ata 66.
Vraiment tres bizzarre , je n'ose plus toucher au hardware tant que je suis charette comme maintenant; suis je maudit?
Bon tout marche et ma fois, ça mouline fort


----------



## Lordwizard (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * 
Pour la petite histoire , j'ai eu un mal fou à monter ce nouveau disque
primo, reçu un premier disque Hs de macway
deuxio, je monte le WD en cable select sur la même nappe ata 100 que le seagate, résultat , pmu corrompue, pas de boot, demontage de toutes nappes, carte garphique, pile et barettes et ça repart, ouf...
tertio, exactement le même scenario lorsque j'ai branché le WD seul sur la nappe ata 100 et les 2 autres cailloux sur la nappe ata 66.
Vraiment tres bizzarre , je n'ose plus toucher au hardware tant que je suis charette comme maintenant; suis je maudit?
Bon tout marche et ma fois, ça mouline fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

La réponse a ta question se trouve sur MacBidouille des derniers jours, apparement pas mal de new PM déconnent lorsque le DD est en cable select...


----------



## Sir (1 Juin 2003)

Aucun utlisateur de  PowerMac mono-Proc 1Ghz ???
Sir


----------

